# Substrate/Soil for Emersed Grow?



## Roman B (29 Sep 2015)

Heya!

So I went for small emersed setup.... and a bit confused with soil?
I googled a lot but didn't find any of suggested ones in local shops.

I have some Tropica soil, JBL Manado, JBL AquaBasis+
Also have Tropica Nutrition Capsules
I were thinking to use Tropica soil and crush one capsule of nutrition into 4l container.

Will any of this work for emersed ? or should i buy some potting soil ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2015)

What you already have will work fine...my preference would be for the Tropica soil, but I suppose it depends on design etc. Potting compost will also work well, check out the Tutorials section for suitable types.


----------



## Cor (4 Nov 2015)

I use ADA soil and works fine. When I use potting compost all the roots of my HC will die. It burns quase to much nutrients.
Don't use soluble fertilizer


----------



## Antoni (4 Nov 2015)

I have been using shirakura shrimp substrate with great success, also akadama, different mixes with akadama, peat etc adding some ferts with the water, no problems at all. If I were you, I would use the tropica soil. It will get the plants established and growing in no time. No need to add anything to it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Nov 2015)

Cor said:


> When I use potting compost all the roots of my HC will die. It burns quase to much nutrients.


I never had a problem
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------



## foxfish (4 Nov 2015)

I use the same mix as I use for my bonsai trees, 25% cat litter 50% loam (garden soil) 15% coarse sand and the rest is made up from chicken s...t, peat & slow realise granules. That might sound complicated but it is great fun to mix and works like magic!


----------

